# Hedgehog living with a hamster



## Sir_Aaron (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had my albino hedgehog Cupid for over a year now and I'm going to be getting a hamster tomorrow. Don't worry, they won't be in the same cage and I have absolutely no desire to introduce the two of them. My concern is them being in the same room. 

My question is, how far apart do I keep their cages? I'm more concerned about the hedgehog getting mites from the hamster or its bedding than anything else so I'm not sure how far, if at all, diseases and things like that can travel through air. I'm planning on keeping food and supplies for them a few feet apart as well. 
A second concern I'd have is if the hamster making new sounds would scare the hedgehog away from running in his wheel or eating if they're closer than 3 feet apart. 
Any advice or suggestions would be a huge help, thanks.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

First off you will need to quarentine the hamster for at least a month before putting them in the same room. You will have to handle the hamster last, then change clothes wash well etc before being around your hedgehog. As long as they're a few feet apart you should be fine. You can put the hamster's bedding in the freezer for 24 hours before opening it and that should kill any possible mites in it.


----------



## Sir_Aaron (Dec 5, 2013)

I only have one room so quarantining the hamster won't be easy. They're at least four feet apart at the moment. I've already poured bedding in the hamster cage, but I'll throw the rest in the freezer for a few days. 

Obviously I'll stick with the handling order of hedgehog first, but I'll also take Cupid to the vet for a checkup in a few weeks to make sure he's clean. And as always pay attention to his quills and if any are falling out.


----------

